# Palmetto Update?



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Any news? weather says it's 48 degrees with winds gusting to 23 mph.


----------



## CHIPSSHIP (Oct 5, 2007)

Any news on the OPEN?


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Derby to the 3rd --- 1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9,11,12,14,15,17,18,19,21,22
Open 1st still has 25+ left with several pick ups so far. Probably will not finish today.


----------



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

word i got was Open was --quad with 2 retired --ran 60 dogs, 28 
pickups, 8 to 10 dogs had huge hunts that pick up all 
chickens


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Derby 4th - sat am - 9 dogs back ( 1,2,5,6,9,11,12,15,17) Expected to be long water with entire Mallard Pond into play. Open has 15 dogs to run on land 1st dog 23. Am bright and early & Qual after Derby ( I've got two in that race, so I'm back out the door in a few minutes)


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Just heard that Prophet (heartandsoul's tells all) won the Derby!

Way to go Prophet and Lois Munroe!!!!


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

any other info ??


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

heard 32 back in the open not sure of numbers though


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

dixidawg said:


> Just heard that Prophet (heartandsoul's tells all) won the Derby!
> 
> Way to go Prophet and Lois Munroe!!!!


Awesome news....great job Lois!
Eagerly awaiting more news....
Diane


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

A show bred dog owned by a friend of mine is running this trial - I hear they're doing quite well.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

That is so nice to hear...what breed?


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

A Lab. I own half siblings to this dog. I haven't seen him and have no idea what he looks like or how he runs. I'd like to hear how he's doing!


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

I just got power back from Thursday night's storm. This is the first section I checked.

Congrats Lois!!!! What awesome news.

Pattie


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Am callbacks to 2nd
1-2-4-5-6-7-12-13-14-15-16-17-21-22-23-25-26-27-28-29-30-32-33-34-35-36-38-40-41-42-43-46-47-48-49-50-51-52-53-55-56

open to 3rd
9-10-14-30-33-39-42-47-56-61-64-68-72-73-74


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Way to go Lois. 

Paula


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

aabraham said:


> Am callbacks to 2nd
> 1-2-4-5-6-7-12-13-14-15-16-17-21-22-23-25-26-27-28-29-30-32-33-34-35-36-38-40-41-42-43-46-47-48-49-50-51-52-53-55-56


Go # 35 and #50!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Amateur callbacks.....

#14 Wasatch's Blackhorse Redhot***...."Chili" !!! 

Good Luck, Jim!


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

20 dogs back to qual water blind...I lost choc female on double land blind ( go figure) wanted to suck to bird planter's blind more than taking my direction, but still playing with black girl on Sunday a.m. !


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks so much, you must be "dog" tired considering wht time you left this morning! Good luck tomorrow and thanks for posting!


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby Results:

1) #11 - Prophet... Lois Munroe O/Peter Schroeder
2) #17 - Ten.... O/H Barb Radtke 
3) #15 - Grace... O/H Dan Rice
4) #6 - Whiz.... O/H Mimi Kearney

RJ - #9 - Buddy... Hugh Arthur O/Mike Ballezzi

Jams - 1, 5


Congrats All!!! Congrats Lois on your Win! Gotta love those glass plate etched trophies made by none other than Brenda Little. Thank you Palmetto!

Thank you to the judges.. you made this trial so relaxed and enjoyable. The bird boys, Ralph-Marshalled, Cara Mock, Joanna Lewis, etc. etc.

4th Series big water test. Proud of my boy for taking on all the cold water of Mallard Pond, yikes!


On a personal note: I would like to especially thank Newt Cropper and Les Levering for allowing Ten and I to train with them this week between trials. It was truly a pleasure and an extreme honor to train with the likes of Newt. Then to have you both come watch Ten in the 4th during your busy trial schedule was so special. Thank you... good karma coming your way.

Barb


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Wow. Whiz and Prophet are littermates. That litter is doing fantastic. Last weekend Ranger, Prophet, and Whiz all took JAMS at Tar Heel. 

This weekend Prophet wins and Whiz takes 4th.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats, Barb on another fine showing for you and Ten!!!


Barb


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats Barb and Ten! You guys are on fire!! I didn't get there early enough to watch the water Sat. am but I heard Ten did a great job. Looks like you found someone to train with after all 

Take care and drive carefully wherever you are headed to next!

Kathryn


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

What was the temp. of the water?


----------



## tke0398 (Feb 23, 2003)

Amateur call backs to the 4th series.

2
13
15
16
21
22
23
27
29
33
36
46
47
49
56


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

any open udates? Results?


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Would love to hear Qual results, too, if anyone has them


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

13 dogs to Qual water marks...I picked up ...how does dog dog get so locked into short bird instead of even seeing gunner on middle mark on a swing around the horn....I think she thought she was going to get a flyer from the short gun.....picked up short brought her back and she wanted first down so I let her, for the life of me she wouldn't look out to middle gun sitting, sent on back only to have her head back toward go bird ...THEREFORE picked up) This stuff will make you loose your religion !


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Yah...these guys will always come up with something new to "fix" in training. Darn, that is too bad, but you did great to get to the water marks! Congrats on that and thanks for posting.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Ralph, so sorry to hear that! In addition to losing your religion, you will be lucky to keep any of your money, hair or self respect! These dogs can make us poor, bald and embarrassed all at the same time.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Congrats to my good friend Alex Abraham, star, trained by Ed Forry, on winning the amat. Alex has been working really hard with star and it has paid off. CONGRATS


----------



## Tom D (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Alex !!!! nice change from the bad luck


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Tom D said:


> Way to go Alex !!!! nice change from the bad luck


You bet! Congrats, Alex!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Yahoo Alex!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st- #47 Bart (Victor Garcia)--Alan Pleasant
2nd #68 Hawk (Jerry Wilks)---Alan Pleasant
3rd #33 Ozzy (Benjy G) Al Arthur
4th #30 Dozer (James D)----Al Arthur
Res. Jam: #39 Davey (Kippy S)--Alan Pleasant
Jams: #14 Chris Bishop #42 Anne Marshall


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Alex!
Bruce


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone. It is an awsome feeling. You put so much time effort money ect into it that when you get some success it is overwelming. I called home to tell them and no words came out for a while. Ed Forry deserves alot of credit for training the dog and even more for training me.


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Joanna Lewis and Gabby on winning the Q!


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations Alex. Any other Am placements?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

straightline said:


> Congratulations Alex. Any other Am placements?


ditto..........


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Ladies. Barb you're up next looking to hear some great news next weekend, good luck in GA. Rueben and Blaze are hot right now.

Bummer I missed you Kathryn... I miss you and Archer at the Derby, we had some good times... DB

Congrats to Ten's Uncle Davey and O/Kippy on his RJ in the open


Barb


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

2nd. Bill Goldstien- Blue
3rd. Darlene Houlihan- Ready
4th. Clint Joyner- Sister
RJ. TonyFlowers- Widgeon


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations to all who won medals and Jams this weekend!

Special congratulations to two of my training partners. Darlene Houlihan and Ready took 3rd at the amateur and Joanna Lewis and Gabby WON the Qual! Huge congratulations to them both, I know the hard work and dedication that represents.  Because of the unusually cold weather we have been having, Gabby and Ready have not been in water since last year!!!!
________
Montana Marijuana Dispensary


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

WooHoo Darlene and Ready!! Way to Go!!

Barb


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

ReedCreek said:


> Congratulations to all who won medals and Jams this weekend!
> 
> Special congratulations to two of my training partners. Darlene Houlihan and Ready took 3rd at the amateur and Joanna Lewis and Gabby WOW the Qual! Huge congratulations to them both, I know the hard work and dedication that represents.  Because of the unusually cold weather we have been having, Gabby and Ready have not been in water since last year!!!!


Was that supposed to be Joannna and Gabby won the Q? If so, big congrats to them.


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

Spoke with Joanne this a.m. way to go on the Qual (Nothing like getting beat by a women and a golden - Gee) & to Chris Bishop with a 2nd place!
Congrats again,
Ralph


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Water temp was 53 degrees (measured Thurs PM) so cold but not that cold. Lack of previous waterwork in training probably more of an issue than the actual water temp.

Mark


----------



## Geoff Buckius (Feb 3, 2004)

Bait said:


> Was that supposed to be Joannna and Gabby won the Q? If so, big congrats to them.



could be... i know it wasnt you because it would have been posted as "fat guy with a golden"!!!!!


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Labs Will-Do said:


> & to Chris Bishop with a 2nd place!
> Congrats again,
> Ralph


Wish I could have gone last weekend - big congrats to all and A HUGE congrats for Chris, Brian, and "Woody" - that's some dog!! The 1st of many more colors ahead! I sure hope my Woody pup turns out as nice as his pop! 

See you guys at training this week!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

> Was that supposed to be Joannna and Gabby won the Q? If so, big congrats to them. __________________
> John Baitinger


Yup! But WOW might work as well 
________
DRUG TEST


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Yeah, just WOW should be at the end of the sentence. That's OK, I figured that's what you meant. Gabby's a nice little girl. Nice to see her do well.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Geoff Buckius said:


> could be... i know it wasnt you because it would have been posted as "fat guy with a golden"!!!!!


Cute, Wingnut! 
But, to be me, it would also be pretty tough, because you have to RUN trials to win them.
Not running any.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

runnindawgz said:


> Wish I could have gone last weekend - big congrats to all and A HUGE congrats for Chris, Brian, and "Woody" - that's some dog!! The 1st of many more colors ahead! I sure hope my Woody pup turns out as nice as his pop!
> 
> See you guys at training this week!


Thanks D. Chris had a good weekend and Woody ran a great trial from what folks have told me. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Congrats to Woody, Chris, and Brian!!!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Alan Pleasant and owner Victor Garcia with Bart's win in the Open!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

A HUGE congrats to Joanna and Gabby on winning the Qual!!!!! Nice to see our Goldens winning out there!

Also, congrats to Lois Munroe and Mke Chitro on their Jam with Trapper. He a really nice little dog!

Diane


----------

